# Bump measurements



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Jan/Emily Caitlin,

Can you tell me if it is routine to measure bump size at ante-natal appointments?  I have had about 4 midwife sessions at my community maternity hospital, and have seen a different midwife each time, as they work as a team.  At the first 3 appts my bump was measured and has consistently measured 6 cms bigger than what they would expect for a singletone pregnancy.  I was told that for twins, a difference of 4 to 6 cms was normal.  At my last appt at 20 weeks I was measuring 26 cms. 

Last night I had my 4th appt and the midwife didn't measure me.  When I asked, she agreed to measure me but said it wasn't normally done, as it was very misleading.  I was quite shocked to discover that my bump was measuring 34 cms (I am 23 wks) and it has left me a bit confused.

Why would some midwives measure routinely and others not (within the same practice), and what purpose does it serve?  My scans have always shown my boys as measuring a week bigger than their dates, so I expected to be a little bigger than average, but 10 weeks! 

Thanks in advance,

xx Clare


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Every trust varies in it's policies.  The trust that I work in, and the one where I trained, it was common practice to either measure with a tape measure, or feel with our hands, the height of the bump.  It doesn't need to be done with a measure, but a fundal height is usually recorded at appointments.  Maybe this isn't the case with your trust.

Twin bumps are always difficult to measure, as the position in which they are lying can affect the height, as on can push the other up etc.  All I would suggest is that i you are concernd, ring your ante natal clinic and ask for an appointment to see your consultant, and they can then see what they think.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks emilycaitlin,

Twin 1 is head down but twin 2 is transverse & lying right under my boobs, so it does make my bump very lopsided!  I was only confused because midwives in the same practice seemed to be adopting different approaches!  I am seeing my consultant at 28 weeks and shall try not to feel too much like a heffalump in the meantime! 

xx Clare


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I dont measure with a tape until  28 weeks, until then it is just landmarks.  With twins you will always be bigger and to be honest, as you are being scanned anyway there is no point using a tape measure as it will be inaccurate. 

Measuring with a tape measure is pointless if being done by different midwives as we are all a bit different when we measure.  Therefore should only be done by the same person...

Jan


----------

